# Help me...



## Sarge4109 (Apr 14, 2005)

I have been modeling Aircaft (WW2 in particular) for a few years now, and i have always wanted to do an airfield diorama. Now, i am really starting to think about making one for a GO 229. Can you guys tell me the basics (its it hard, its it costly, ect.) and any other tips to.

Cheers, the noob


----------



## computer guy (Aug 5, 2001)

I have a few questions.

Whats a GO 229?
what type landing field are you going to require?
(is it like the planes for Island hopping with dirt runways or does this have to be paved?)
How many tents or buildings do you plan to put in it?
any vehicles?
My limited understanding is get something to put the airstip on.
lay it out how you see it in your minds eye then go to work.
I hope this helps a bit and maybe others will add their knowledge and wisdom.
Richard


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Gotha Go 229 (more properly known as Horton Ho 229) was the experimental flying wing fighter Germany was working on when the war ended.
http://www.luft46.com/mrart/mr229.html

The setting would have to be a German fighter field in 1945.

You'd have the option of making it a full-fledged field with a hangar and dispersal revetments, or a dispersal field where they crammed the planes under trees. Scatter a couple of Kubelwagons, Kettenkraftrads and such around.

There should be plenty of photos out there in books and on the web...


----------

